# Any new info on red tide?



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

We are trying to plan our fishing trips this weekend and can't find any clear info on the red tide conditions. Does anyone know a site to get good information on it? Would like to hit Amelia river, Jax Pier and Ponte Vedra over the course of the weekend. Thanks!:fishing:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I heard on another board that it was at least dissipating. People where able to go out onto the end of the jax pier and fish but if they came close to the Surf they'd start to get irritated. I give it probably another week, but I ain't eatin the fish for quite sometime.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, you know me; I will drive back to Daytona again if I have to! That cheeseburger made the trip worth it! After you left, a guy brought up a completely stripped red carcass that was probably a good 25-30 inches long! I think I am a bit better prepared for bonnet head fishing this time!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Dont know if the driving rain had anyhting to do with it but Vilano seemed clean wed morn.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Keila's Daddy said:


> Well, you know me; I will drive back to Daytona again if I have to!


Red Tide is in Daytona now 

http://www.wesh.com/news/14263638/detail.html

I wonder if I fish the intracoastal like I normally do if it will irritate me there? Anyone up in Jax been fishing the ICW while the Red Tide was up there? If so, how'd it turn out?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Didn't seem to be a problem with red tide in Matanzas


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*wow*

fished this morning 5to9
in south daytona area and north
lotz of action jacks allover the place
some flounder as well
and i do have the ed tide flem:--|

keept some fish for cut bait for tomarrow
but i think i will pass till the redtide is gone:--|


:beer::beer: i think its beer 30 :beer::beer:


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

Just came back from Main Beach on Amelia Island. No problem from the red tide, but the damn dredge pipe is running from Ft. Clinch all the way along Main Beach. There are piles of dredge pipe and heavy equipment almost down to Sliders restaraunt. The tide is almost up to the boardwalk and there's a bunch of mud along side the pipe. Went down to the two little piers at Dee Dee Bartels Park next to the boat ramp, water was cloudy, but there was some bait running and a couple fishermen caught some pan size fish that I didn't see up close. One guy that I talked to said he caught a 19" Black Drum, but he didn't keep it because he wasn't sure it was legal. No fish kill anywhere I went and no bad smell and no ill health effects. I will be fishing somwhere on Amelia this weekend and probably down on Jax Pier also. I'm off Monday and KD and I are going to try our hand at surf fishing down in Ponte Vedra. Everything depends on the weather of course.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Red Tide*

Is it safe to eat fish that I catch in or near the red tide?

It's usually okay to eat fish, crabs and shrimp during a red tide bloom because the toxin is not absorbed into the fleshy tissues of these animals. This advice from the Texas Department of State Health Services is based on the assumption that only the "edible" portions are being consumed (the fillet or muscle). Keep in mind that you should never eat fish found sick or dead, whether or not they are caught during a red tide.


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

This is something I found concerning eating fish during red tide conditions. I believe the FWC site has the same information. Part of this is the same as patindaytona posted earlier. It's usually okay to eat fish, crabs and shrimp during a red tide bloom because the toxin is not absorbed into the fleshy tissues of these animals. This advice from the Texas Department of State Health Services is based on the assumption that only the "edible" portions are being consumed (the fillet or muscle). Keep in mind that you should never eat fish found sick or dead, whether or not they are caught during a red tide. Even after reading this information the decision is still yours. The FWC site also says the red tide has moved south to St. Johns and Volusia counties and the Northeast Florida red tide is either low or background infestation so things are returning to normal around Amelia and Jax.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*No Shellfish*

I saw in the paper last year several people were near death after eating some kind of shellfish in Lee county. :--|I think they were clams. Signs were posted afterwards on the beaches and passes urging tourists not to take any clams or crabs until the red tide cleared.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*At least*

we are lucky that the red tide doesnt happen to us like on the west coast. It's really rare for the east coast of fla to even have a outbreak....I read that the last one, was in 2002 and we got a fish kill at "Jettypark" (cocoa beach)  
hopefully all this wind and rain will move it off our shores.....Have you guys seen the pictures that show how it move across a shoreline, when it is really bad ....its on the link. opcorn:

*You only have the rights, That you are willing to fight for *


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

:fishing:I can tell you that there is no red tide problem in the part of Nassau county I fished today. I know you all like the big popular fish, but sometime you just have to try something different. Fished the end of the out going tide and the begining of the incoming using dead shrimp and cut mullet at Dee Dee Bartles park piers on the Amelia River. Catch for today was 8 Atlantic Croaker, 5 Pigfish, 1 Sea Bream, 1 Pinfish and unfortunately 1 Toadfish. Seven of the croaker were nice sized and I expect to fry them up in the near future. I probably missed about double what I caught, but fishing was great. I don't have a digital camera so I can't take pictures and upload them like I wish I could so you'll have to take my word for the catch. Time for a cold one!:beer:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

no pics necessary, we believe you.
i also need to get those camera phones. it's so bulky bringing a camera everytime i fish.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

redtide is here in panama city also...got a report yesterday that big redfish 25-30inch + fish floating in the pass...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

You can't always "see" red tide or smell it, the only way to tell if it's present is by water samples....

Here's an FWC link to samples; it's not up to the minute but it's updated regularly:

http://research.myfwc.com/features/view_article.asp?id=9670

Click your area on the map (down the page) to see sample dates and levels detected. Low levels were detected in Nassau County on 10/3, so it's getting better here but not completely gone yet.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

It's fishable from Talbot to Vilano for sure...The St Aug reports some effects still being felt. Jax beach is much better.


----------

